# GTO engine rebuilder in Massachusetts?



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi guys I would love to have my engine removed, torn down and completely rebuilt by someone who would make it look and run factory fresh. Someone that has the knowledge to repaint the engine so it will last. I would like the engine to look as good as the car....

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My recommendation:
Talk to Jim Lehart at Central Virginia Machine

http://www.centralviriginamachine.com

Bear


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

If you want a good shop in mass try A.B.T machine in holliston MA he is into pontiac's but if you want the best look out side our state like bear says


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Has to be in MA area?


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes I really dont want to ship it... Thanks though


----------

